# After Basic??



## Canadian_Bacon (19 Dec 2006)

I'm going to be going to basic training in Quebec on Jan the 15th. I went into the army as Infantry, if I pass where will I go next?


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2006)

Canadian_Bacon said:
			
		

> I'm going to be going to basic training in Quebec on Jan the 15th. I went into the army as Infantry, if I pass where will I go next?



First, I suggest being a bit more optimistic and saying WHEN you pass not IF.  Next, you will go where they tell you to go and when they tell you.  And lastly, there are lots of threads about postings and locations and such, you might try searching and finding out what others are saying and have been told.

Edited to add:  in fact, with just a quick search on my part (you're welcome), I found this thread which leads to many, many more that should answer everything you want to know and then some: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html


----------



## Springroll (19 Dec 2006)

Easiest answer: You'll find out grad week when you get your posting msg.


----------



## Ryan jc88 (21 May 2013)

haven't been able to find the answer i'm looking for. i know after you graduate basic training you go to trade school. does that depend on what regiment you join and can you pick. or is it based on where you apply? i want to join 2 battalion PPCLI. but live in the maritime. would that mean i could only get into the RC22R


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2013)

If you want to join the Army as Infantry,  you can pick the Regiment you wish to join.  You pick the Regiment only,  not the battalion.  If you want PPCLI,  you can end up in 1st or 3rd Battalion in Edmonton or 2nd in Shilo.


Where you currently live does not restrict the Regiment you can pick to join.  I know guys from Quebec with the PPCLI and guys from Vancouver in The RCR, etc.


What is RC22R?  Do you mean R22eR(Quebec based Regiment) or 2RCR(RCR battalion in New Brunswick) ?


----------



## Ryan jc88 (21 May 2013)

k thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2013)

Ryan jc88 said:
			
		

> haven't been able to find the answer i'm looking for. i know after you graduate basic training you go to trade school. does that depend on what regiment you join and can you pick. or is it based on where you apply? i want to join 2 battalion PPCLI. but live in the maritime. would that mean i could only get into the RC22R





			
				Ryan jc88 said:
			
		

> k thanks



Please read the guidelines and start using proper capitalization, punctuation, spelling and grammar.

---Staff---


----------



## Ryan jc88 (21 May 2013)

i meant the regiment in New Brunswick


----------



## dapaterson (21 May 2013)

Ryan jc88 said:
			
		

> i meant the regiment in New Brunswick



The Regular Force infantry battalion in New Brunswick is the Second Battalion of The Royal Canadian Regiment, abbreviated as 2 RCR.

R22eR is the Royal Twenty Second Regiment, with 1st and 3rd battalions in Valcartier, and 2nd Battalion in Quebec City.


----------



## Ryan jc88 (22 May 2013)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Ryan jc88 (22 May 2013)

One more question. I know a little bit about the the reliability screening and the security clearance, but if they let you in with a criminal record can your record hold you back once you're  in the CF. Say if i wanted to join a special forces unit down the road or something would that prevent me from getting in?


----------



## Teager (22 May 2013)

It would cause you issues of not getting in the CAF in the first place. You would need a pardon for a criminal record. There are threads on this if you do a search.


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2013)

Ryan jc88 said:
			
		

> <snip> if they let you in with a criminal record can your record hold you back once you're  in the CF. Say if i wanted to join a special forces unit down the road or something would that prevent me from getting in?



This may be of interest.

Joint Task Force 2 (JTF 2) - Canadian Special Forces  

"(9) mbrs will be required during the screening interview to authorize the initiation of a criminal background check which will be administered through military police channels and the Canadian Police Information Centre (CPIC)"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19990/post-1093.html#msg1093


----------



## DeadEye229 (26 Jan 2014)

What happens after basic training? where do you go sent too if you're trade is infantry?


----------

